# What in the world comes on this CD????



## JoeysVee (Jul 18, 2009)

What is on this CD-ROM????

https://isbndb.com/d/book/pe_sample_questio...ngineering.html

Does anyone have this CD?


----------



## bph (Jul 19, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> What is on this CD-ROM????
> https://isbndb.com/d/book/pe_sample_questio...ngineering.html
> 
> Does anyone have this CD?


I got a CD with the older version of the NCEES exam, but did not get a CD with the newer version practice exam.

The CD that came with the older version exam appears to be Civil engineering practice problems (labeled) which is odd since I purchased the ME practice exam. I have not bothered to check it out, assumed the label is correct and they are civil problems.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 19, 2009)

After doing a little research, there was a mechanical CD. I think it would let you enter your sample exam answers and give you a score and diagnostics of how you did in the different subject areas. Have any of you used this CD?

Thanks


----------



## bph (Jul 20, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> After doing a little research, there was a mechanical CD. I think it would let you enter your sample exam answers and give you a score and diagnostics of how you did in the different subject areas. Have any of you used this CD?
> Thanks


I purchased the Mechanical NCEES practice exam. The CD that came with it is labeled "civil engineering practice problems for the PE exam". I never checked it out until now. It turns out to be a computer test for Civil PE. It gives you questions and times you, not bad but it's for the Civil?? and came with the ME exam?


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 20, 2009)

That must have been a mistake. My understanding is there was a mechanical CD also.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 20, 2009)

I have located the mechanical CD and it rocks! It has more sample questions and solutions from NCEES in addition to the exam! Since the NCEES questions are more representative of the real thing this is like gold! :bananalama:


----------

